# Thirsty Bees



## TheBuzz (Feb 8, 2012)

Nice camera what is it? Bees find many sources of everything.


----------



## Hines farms (Apr 25, 2013)

I would also like to know what kind of camera and lens? Those are GREAt shots.


----------



## Steven T Ruddy (Mar 12, 2013)

I used a Canon 5D MK III with an EF 100MM f 2.8 Macro Lens.


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

beautiful pictures. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Beestricken (May 16, 2013)

incredible shots. nice work


----------



## rjmeyer (Apr 6, 2012)

Beautiful pictures, i really know very little about photography but i am curious as to the apporximate cost of a camera and lens set up as you describe if im not being to nosey..


----------



## TheBuzz (Feb 8, 2012)

Camera alone is around $3500


----------



## Steven T Ruddy (Mar 12, 2013)

Continuing Buzz's reply the lens is about $550 now. But you don't need an expensive full frame camera like the 5D Mark III to get images like these. I took the shots in this thread  today with my 60D which is only $600.


----------



## rjmeyer (Apr 6, 2012)

Those shots are unbelievable, i'd love to know how to take pic's like that..


----------



## Steven T Ruddy (Mar 12, 2013)

rjmeyer said:


> Those shots are unbelievable, i'd love to know how to take pic's like that..


Thanks RJ and here is a thread to get you started. Check out the Macro forum while your there.


----------

